# دى ملكة جمال يا متعلمين يابتوع المدارس



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*






وانا بتمشى فى الفيس بوك كالعادة 
اتكعبلت فى الصورة دى 
اول ما شوفتها عملت كدا
* *




يعنى القمر اللى على اليمين ده بياعة خضار 
والشويش عطية دى تبقى ملكة جمال 
طب ازاااااااااااااااااااااااى يا ناااااااااااس 
ودى تتشاف من انهى ناحية طيب 
اختاروها بناءا على ايه 
يعنى على كدا 
لو قدمت انا فى المسابقة 
هطلع ملكة جمال العالم :smil12:
معلش يا جماعة مرارتى اتفقعت لما شوفت الصورة 
قولت لازم افقعلكم مرارتكم
مستنية كل واحد يدخل يقول رأيه فى بتاعت الفجل ههههههه 
سيبكم من التانية كأنها مش موجودة 
قال ملكة جمال قال 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاخوان عملو الصورة دى عشان مش لقين حاجة يعملوها وعشان 
متغاظين مننا ولانهم جماعة ارهابية 
شغاليييين مشالله عليهم على الفيس بوووووووووووك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الاخوان عملو الصورة دى عشان مش لقين حاجة يعملوها وعشان
> متغاظين مننا ولانهم جماعة ارهابية
> شغاليييين مشالله عليهم على الفيس بوووووووووووك
> *


*ايه دخل الاخوان بالصورة يا سمير 
دى واحدة فازت بلقب ملكة جمال مصر 
والتانية دى واحدة مزه من اوكرانيا 
فحد ابن حلال بيفهم فى الجمال معجبهوش الحال 
راح عامل مقارنة بين الصورتين *


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه دخل الاخوان بالصورة يا سمير
> دى واحدة فازت بلقب ملكة جمال مصر
> والتانية دى واحدة مزه من اوكرانيا
> فحد ابن حلال بيفهم فى الجمال معجبهوش الحال
> راح عامل مقارنة بين الصورتين *


*الاخوان شافو انة صورة ملكة دى فايزة بالقب
بالشكل وشايفنها وحشة ف راحو لصقوها 
مع بيائع الفجل الجميلة دى 
بحجة ملكة مصر وحشة جدا فى الشكل
وبحجة الغيظ انة ملكة مصر شكلها وحش
ودى على حسب التعلقات اللى لقتها على الفيس بوك
على الصورة دى لانها صورة منتشرة برضو
على الفيس بوك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الاخوان شافو انة صورة ملكة دى فايزة بالقب
> بالشكل وشايفنها وحشة ف راحو لصقوها
> مع بيائع الفجل الجميلة دى
> بحجة ملكة مصر وحشة جدا فى الشكل
> ...


*سيبك من الفتاوى دى ملهاش علاقة خالص بالصورة *


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سيبك من الفتاوى دى ملهاش علاقة خالص بالصورة *


*اووووووووووووووكى
تعليقى بقى على الصورة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اووووووووووووووكى
> تعليقى بقى على الصورة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عندك حق *


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق *


*طبعا عندى حق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
دي مين دي ؟
دي امنا الغولة اللي بيخوفوا بيها العيال الصغيرين ؟
و النيعمة ام جعفر البوابة احلى منها هههههههه
الموضوع دة ما يتسكتش عليه يابت يا رورو احنا لازم نوصل صوتنا لاعلى المناصب
هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دي مين دي ؟
> دي امنا الغولة اللي بيخوفوا بيها العيال الصغيرين ؟
> و النيعمة ام جعفر البوابة احلى منها هههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيقف قدامك العراقيل فى الطريق
اعداء حواء وبنات حواء
اللى هما اولاد ادام قطع طرق 
لايمكن ان توصلة صوتكم
هنقطعة من لغلغيغو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دي مين دي ؟
> دي امنا الغولة اللي بيخوفوا بيها العيال الصغيرين ؟
> و النيعمة ام جعفر البوابة احلى منها هههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه انا بقول كدا برضوا 
بس يا اوختشى علشان انا مرارتى خلاص على وشك الانفجار 
طب يقولوا ملكة  وحاش الوحشين ماشى 
اللى ما فيها ريحة الجمال :yahoo:*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بياعة الفجل في اوكرانيا شفتها من زمان 
لكن الصوره اللي جنبها اول مرة اتعرف بصراحه
مسابقات ملكات الجمال لها مقاييس خاصه وهنا اعتقد انها 
احسن السيئات بين المشاركات ليس اكثر


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه انا بقول كدا برضوا *
> *بس يا اوختشى علشان انا مرارتى خلاص على وشك الانفجار *
> *طب يقولوا ملكة وحاش الوحشين ماشى *
> *اللى ما فيها ريحة الجمال :yahoo:*


 ناس معندهاش نظر يا اوختشي هنعملهم ايه بقى ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بياعة الفجل في اوكرانيا شفتها من زمان
> لكن الصوره اللي جنبها اول مرة اتعرف بصراحه
> مسابقات ملكات الجمال لها مقاييس خاصه وهنا اعتقد انها
> احسن السيئات بين المشاركات ليس اكثر



*ههههههههههههههههههه 
طب دى تنفع تبقى بياعة فجل يا استاذنا بردوا مش حرام 
اها اكيد هما ليهم مقاييس للجمال غير اللى احنا بنفكر فيها 
بس بردوا ميمنعش انها وحشة 
وانا متغاظة الصراحة طب كانوا قالولى ههههههههههه *



انت شبعي قال:


> ناس معندهاش نظر يا اوختشي هنعملهم ايه بقى ههههههههه


*ايون يا اوختشى عندك حق *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*بصراحة المصرية زى القمر

إنتوا بس مش واخدين بالكم​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصراحة المصرية زى القمر
> 
> إنتوا بس مش واخدين بالكم​*






*قمر بالستر يا ايرو*​


----------



## mary naeem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يا نهار اللوان
الدنيا اتشقلب حالها يا ناس
حتى الكوسة وصلت للجمال
جابوها منين دي
دي كانت مسابقة الاقبح
ربنا يرحمنا
بس تعرفي يا قمر 
دي ترفع من روحنا المعنوية 
علشان اجوزنا يعرفوا قيمتنا بحد


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> يا نهار اللوان
> الدنيا اتشقلب حالها يا ناس
> حتى الكوسة وصلت للجمال
> جابوها منين دي
> ...



المشكله مش هنا لان الازواج بالتاكيد لن يلاحظو الصوره على الشمال والتركيز سيكون على بياعة الفجل....شور


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب دى تنفع تبقى بياعة فجل يا استاذنا بردوا مش حرام
> اها اكيد هما ليهم مقاييس للجمال غير اللى احنا بنفكر فيها
> بس بردوا ميمنعش انها وحشة
> وانا متغاظة الصراحة طب كانوا قالولى ههههههههههه *



هي معادله بسيطه بياعة الفجل هي ملكة البائعات جمالا مع قريناتها وملكة جمال مصر هي الاجمل ايضا مع قريناتها المشاركات يعني العيب مش في اللجنه العيب في جمال المشاركات بالمسابقه ولو كانو قالولك مش كنتي تاخذي راي المستر اولا ....ولا هي وكاله من غير بواب


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه يا رورو ده 
مين اللى حط الصور دى على الفيس 
دول اكيد عايزين يشوهو صورة مصر فى الخارج 
ويوقفوا حال البنات 
حتى اوكرانيا بتتأمر علينا مش كفايه سوق الجواز واقف وحده 
هى ناقصه الصوره دى كمان 
هههههههه
ومهما كان بقى قمر قمر قمر 
وبياعة فجل قال ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

>








واما دي تبقا ملكة جمال مصر





يبقا عائشة الكيلاني لسسسسسه قدامها فرصة !!



​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2013)

على فكرة انا مش شايفة انها وحشة 
ابتسامتها جميلة وعينيها سوادها جميل وجسمها حلو 
الجمال درجات وكل واحدة جميلة بدرجة معينة 
فيه الجميلات اوى اوى اوى وفيه درجات اقل 
لكن مقدرش اقول عليها قبيحة ابدا 
وبعدين المسابقات ديه التقييم فيها مش بيكون على الشكل بس فيه حاجات تانية بيتم التقييم عليها ( وان كنت انا لا اؤمن ولا احب المسابقات التافهه ديه من الاساس ) لكن انا بقول اللى بسمعه 
البنت الاوكرانية جميلة جدا طبعا وده درجة تانية مختلفة من درجات الجمال 
معلش انا دايما اقول احنا المصريين او العرب fussy  اوى فى موضوع الشكل ومش بيعجبنا حاجة , على فكرة لون بشرتها وشعرها وابتسامتها وشكلها العربى او ال exotic ممكن يهبلو رجالة الغرب :new8:

ده رأيى مع احترامى لاراء الجميع فى الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...







​


----------



## soso a (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة انا مش شايفة انها وحشة
> ابتسامتها جميلة وعينيها سوادها جميل وجسمها حلو
> الجمال درجات وكل واحدة جميلة بدرجة معينة
> فيه الجميلات اوى اوى اوى وفيه درجات اقل
> ...




انا مع الراى ده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مملوحه فيها ملح وقبله


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تعرفون من ذي؟


----------



## kawasaki (7 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> يا نهار اللوان
> الدنيا اتشقلب حالها يا ناس
> حتى الكوسة وصلت للجمال
> جابوها منين دي
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون الكوسة وصلت لكل حاجة 
ايون هيصوا يا ستات اهى ملكة جمال مصر امامكم *



هشام المهندس قال:


> المشكله مش هنا لان الازواج بالتاكيد لن يلاحظو الصوره على الشمال والتركيز سيكون على بياعة الفجل....شور


*هههههههههههههه ايون صووووووح الكلام *
*ده طبيعى انا ذات نفسى بصيت على اليمين 
ما بالك الازواج هههههههه *



هشام المهندس قال:


> هي معادله بسيطه بياعة الفجل هي ملكة البائعات جمالا مع قريناتها وملكة جمال مصر هي الاجمل ايضا مع قريناتها المشاركات يعني العيب مش في اللجنه العيب في جمال المشاركات بالمسابقه ولو كانو قالولك مش كنتي تاخذي راي المستر اولا ....ولا هي وكاله من غير بواب


*ايون فاهمة كلامك يا استاذنا 
طبعا كمان هما ليهم مقاييس معينة لاختيارها ملكة الجمال 
اكيد مش الجمال بس فى حاجات تانية كتير 
بس ده ميمنعش انها مش حلوة برضوا هههههههه 
هو المستر هيتكلم ساعتها كمان لا طبعا هيوافق انا وثيقة من كدا ههههههه *



مارياماريا قال:


> ايه يا رورو ده
> مين اللى حط الصور دى على الفيس
> دول اكيد عايزين يشوهو صورة مصر فى الخارج
> ويوقفوا حال البنات
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه تفتكرى مين اللى حطها يا ماريا 
يكونش واحد متغاظ من مراته قال لما اوريها الجمال على حق 
هو سوق الخضار واقف من امتى ده يا اوختشى هههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واما دي تبقا ملكة جمال مصر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طب تصدقى يا باتو فيها شبه منها بس مع تصليح السنان هههههههههههه *




Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة انا مش شايفة انها وحشة
> ابتسامتها جميلة وعينيها سوادها جميل وجسمها حلو
> الجمال درجات وكل واحدة جميلة بدرجة معينة
> فيه الجميلات اوى اوى اوى وفيه درجات اقل
> ...


*اكيد كل واحد وليه رأيه يا روز 
كل اللى قولتيه حلو ماشى ان لون عنيها حلو وجسمها 
وانهم مش بيختاروا الجمال بس 
لكن مش معقول دى احلى واحدة فى المسابقة يعنى 
وكمان مش الكل مجبر انه يشوفها حلوة 
دى اراء 
وانا ما زلت عند رأى ههههههههه انها مش دى ملكة جمال مصر 
امال انا ابقى ايه يا ناس :smile01*



YOYO JESUS قال:


> ​


*اه شوفتى يابت 
مقدرتيش تروحى تقدمى يابت جتك خيبة *



soso a قال:


> انا مع الراى ده


*وانا مش مع رأيكم هههههههههه 
ردى فوق على روز *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مملوحه فيها ملح وقبله


*مش فاهمة حاجة يا هيوف ههههههههههه 
انزلى بالترجمة بقى 
*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفون من ذي؟


*دى ممثلة هندية تقريبا والله واعلم *
*بس معرفش اسمها *



kawasaki قال:


> ​


*حيريتنى يا ساكى يعنى ملكة جمال دى ولا لا 
متحيروناش معاكم بقى هههههههههه 
*


----------



## روزا فكري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه فعلا انا لما شوفت صورتها 
قولت دي اكيد دافعه رشوه
كوسه يعني هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههههههه فعلا انا لما شوفت صورتها
> قولت دي اكيد دافعه رشوه
> كوسه يعني هههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
كوسة ويتنجان كمان يا وزه 
احنا متفقين انهم ليهم معايير تانية للجمال 
بس اللى بتكلم فيه انها مش تستاهل لقب ملكة جمال *​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

من النهاردة دي بياعة فجل حبنا

اشكرك استاذتي رورو للفجلة الجامدة قصدي الفكرة
الجامدة هههه

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> من النهاردة دي بياعة فجل حبنا
> 
> اشكرك استاذتي رورو للفجلة الجامدة قصدي الفكرة
> الجامدة هههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى جدا يا مينا بجد 
ايون مش عارفة ليه انا حبيبت الفجل فجأة ههههههه 
عشت فى كنف يسوع 
*


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بصى يا رورو انا طول عمرى اشوف ملكات الجمال واتقهر يا بنتى بيكونوا وحشين جداا
مبعرفش بناء على ايه بيختاروهم  ههههههههههههههه
لما بقول كده اودام جوزى معرفش ليه بياعد يضحك  هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بصى يا رورو انا طول عمرى اشوف ملكات الجمال واتقهر يا بنتى بيكونوا وحشين جداا
> مبعرفش بناء على ايه بيختاروهم  ههههههههههههههه
> لما بقول كده اودام جوزى معرفش ليه بياعد يضحك  هههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عارفة بيضحك ليه 
علشان هو شايفها ملكة جمال علشان اللقب اللى وخداه 
وده ان دل يدل على انهم بيخدوا بالسمع بس هههههه 
مش مقدرين الجواهر اللى معاهم يا اوختشى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يارورو ههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق يارورو ههههههههههه
> ​


*بزمتك يا روما دى ملكة جمال 
مش انا احلى منها ههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بزمتك يا روما دى ملكة جمال
> مش انا احلى منها ههههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههههه
هما اختاروها بناءاً علي ايه هموت واعرف بجد !!!:thnk0001:

ياختشي انتي مووووووزه :smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هما اختاروها بناءاً علي ايه هموت واعرف بجد !!!:thnk0001:
> 
> ياختشي انتي مووووووزه :smile01
> ​


*النبى ما اعرف يا حبى 
لو عرفتى ابقى قوليلى 
اشالله يخليكى دى عيونك هى اللى حلوة :t4:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 ديسمبر 2013)

هندية ايه يارورو..دي مصريه..  وهذه صوره ثانيه ليها






جبت صورتها وهي بها الشكل الحلو عشان اقولج ان الجمال ماهو بدايم
ذي صورتها بعد ماكبرت في السن






هي اللي على اليمين اللي لابسه حجاب وجاكيت الاسود
.. صح لسه قمر..بس ماهو دايم جمال 
اسمها ناهد يسري
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هندية ايه يارورو..دي مصريه..  وهذه صوره ثانيه ليها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه
 يا كسوفى بس كانت جايبة معايا على هندية 
مش عارفة ليه *
*اكيد يا هيوف الجمال بيروح مع الزمن
 جت على الجمال يعنى اللى هيفضل*

*بس ده ميمنعش ان ملكة الجمال مش عاجبانى هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			بس ده ميمنعش ان ملكة الجمال مش عاجبانى هههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متغاطة منها ومتكاده ليه يارورو
عشان هي ملكة  يعني جمال وانتي لا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> متغاطة منها ومتكاده ليه يارورو
> عشان هي ملكة  يعني جمال وانتي لا*


*اتوكسى انتى وهى طيب 
هى جمال ذات نفسه لكن ملكة لا هههههههه 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههههههه الحمد لله مش لوحدى *​


----------

